# Beautiful Mairi....my favourite xxx



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a fantastic picture!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Both look lovely!! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

KAREN!!!!!



Look at my wrinkles ....

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha - I think you look great, I did mention Donna doing another post of poos and owners....
It's just a shame you were over shadowed by the beautiful little fluffy Cora!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hahaha - I think you look great, I did mention Donna doing another post of poos and owners....
> It's just a shame you were over shadowed by the beautiful little fluffy Cora!!!


Not in the least bit a shame....she covered up all the lumps n bumps!!! 

Karen you're a wee monkey...I saw my name jumping out at me!!! 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hahaha - I think you look great, I did mention Donna doing another post of poos and owners....
> It's just a shame you were over shadowed by the beautiful little fluffy Cora!!!


Lets do that on friday. Everyone get their pictures ready.
Mairi you are beautiful and the ring is perfect. All that is missing is the lovely Molly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Those are laughter lines, it just shows what a lovely character you've got and how you enjoy life xxxx ....I'll post some more introducing my double chin and gorgeous Cora kisses xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah now they're lovely ones 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are all lovely pics!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I rather like this one...it's a framer ...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Mairi.. Two pics!! You're famous now!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

A beautiful picture of two lovely ladies .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Ruth I haven't got any more


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I put my ring on ESPECIALLY for puppy day!! 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Sorry Ruth I haven't got any more


I think we've seen MORE than enough 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mines similar but obviously not got quite as much sentiment and feeling


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Every pic is gorgeous, and I'm not just saying that


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Now there's one beautiful little lady right there ...Cora is absolutely STUNNING :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And I know what makes them all scrumptious .... Your ever so gorgeous girlie xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cora s delightful!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Never noticed coras white little patch on her chest before...cute 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Never noticed coras white little patch on her chest before...cute
> 
> xxx


I was just admiring that myself x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Me too! It's really white.. Little bib!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Mines similar but obviously not got quite as much sentiment and feeling


I looked at your gorgeous ring so many times admiring it to myself and cant believe I never mentioned it to you 

We must have had other things to talk about/ concentrate on...can't imagine what  

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Picture of Karens ring please...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Eeek! Where's photoshop when you need it!!!.......only joking ha ha! They are all lovely pics! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Picture of Karens ring please...


Now that's just plain rude lol x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

*now behave!!*

The photo's are lovely by the way.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> now that's just plain rude lol x



*hilarious!!! You lot have such filth in your heads!*


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous photos and wry funny thread 😊😊😊


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

..... 'wry' was supposed to be 'very'. 

Autocorrect victim!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And there's me thinking its Scottish terminology xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I know, it really sounded like it could have meant something!!


----------

